# Fuel Injection system



## Infedel 07 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new to this site and I was wondering if you could be of some help. I took a four hundred mile ride around my state on my BMW R1100R and it was great. But in the last seven miles my two brothers pipe separated from its header. The header was still attached to the end of the exhaust pipe but there was an inch gap between the pipe and header. I was on the freeway so it was hard to pull over but when i did i parked the bike and looked at the damage. I guess who ever I paid to put on the pipe was incompetent and put the rivets in, in a weird way. Thus saying it came apart. Well I field stripped it and then put it back together and it fit fine for the short ride home. But when I went to start the bike it would idle for a couple seconds then die. I tired it four or five times with no avail. So I had my riding buddy go pick up my truck and trailer. 

This being said I think riding at such high speed for the short while screwed up my fuel infection. In my opinion it leaned it out so now it won't run. My question is "are there any ways of resetting or rebooting my fuel injection system or has this happened to anyone else?"


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Try disconnecting the battery for 15 mins or so.
If that does not work, let it sit overnight.

Personally I would check the plugs as well, basically just out of habit - although I realize the system probably shut down the bike before serious damage would have occurred.


----------



## Infedel 07 (Dec 20, 2009)

I tried that but it still stalls after a couple seconds at idle.


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

BMWs have a reset procedure after removing the battery. On my bike it involves switching on the ignition and then twisting the accelerator to full on and off three times. 

I can't imagine any permanent damage could have been done. You could contact Two Brothers if the reset doesn't work and see what they say. Not sure if there are any servos / flaps in the system you bought or not. You say the bike won't idle - will it run under higher revs? Could the pipe be clogged up with something?

Dave.


----------

